# NO WAITING LISTS & REDUCED PRICES



## chick1508 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone,  thought this may be helpful to some of you.  I've been in contact with Origin Fertility Care and was absolutely delighted to hear that they have no waiting lists for treatment and at present they have a reduced price list (although not sure how long they will be keeping the reduced prices for).  Feel like my prayers have been answered.  Having my consultation in 2 weeks time and then hopefully I will start my treatment not long after that.  The receptionist was lovely on the phone and was able to answer all my questions.  Such a huge difference compared to RFC.  Can't wait to start my treatment, wish me luck!

Hope this helps x


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Chick

You will love Origins. I found such a huge difference from RFC (in terms of personal service and just a pleasure to go there)

Would recommend to anyone. 

Good Luck x


----------



## chick1508 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you.  I have actually got such a good vibe from Origin and they make you feel so welcome.  Feeling like this can only be a positive thing when going through treatment like this.  The staff are so friendly and helpful.  Can't believe the prices have been reduced which is great!  Did you attended Origin yourself?  xx


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Chick
Yes my 2nd tx with Origins. Even before I got a BFP I continually thought that no matter the outcome I was very pleased with the tx and service I got.
They were so accomodating and effecient.

Best of luck


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi

im thinking of going there myself, did you book a consultation with the nurse or the doctor?, did they say how much the reduced ivf price was as on their website it says 3100.

rosebud


----------



## chick1508 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Rosebud,

Yes I've booked an appointment which I got within 2 weeks.  They do an AMH Test and Semen Analysis Test at your first appointment and then your 2nd appointment is your consultation in which they look at results etc and decide on your treatment options.  Think this is a great idea to have all the results for the consultation so you know what your options are.  There doesn't seem to any hanging around with Origin.  Your treatment can start quite  quickly which is great because it's so frustration being put on waiting lists and being left for months upon months.  I feel when you know you need treatment you just want to get on with it.  The £3100 is the reduced price. It's been reduced by a £300-£400.  £3100 includes AMH, SA, Consultation then IVF.  Having no waiting list is a big positive for me.  

I would definately recommend Origin to anyone.  The experience I have had so far is great! xx


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Chick

I'd double check those prices.

I got the discounted price and there are hidden extras.

The consultation is free but the AMH you have to pay for and its £100 approx. I assumed it was included too and got a wee shock on the day of bloods. We also had to pay an amount (not full £95) (can't remember how much) for the Semen Analysis. Its discounted with the complimentary consultation.

My treatment was £3395 (ICSI) but with drugs and those tests above it total approx £4900.

Just double check all costs before each stage. The discount is great but little extra add on to it.

Best of luck x


----------



## chick1508 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks will do.  

I was told it was £500 at your first appointment which included AMH, SA & then consultation appointment at a later date.  Then £3100 for IVF was due at your planning appointment.  I have it all wrote down and my prices correspond with the price list.  Maybe its worth contacting them to get them to double check.  I'm not having a complimentary consultation so I don't know whether this makes a difference xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

When i had rang the last said that the consultantion was free we didnt need a sa done as hubby had it done in the rfc but the amh would be £100.

Does my doctor have to fill in the form that came in the pack or can i just fill it un and send it on?


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Chick - yep you are right as you are paying for consultation  so AMH & SA free.

I got a free consultation so had to pay for extras.

Yours will prob work out same £3100 for IVF, £500 for consultation totalling £3600 and then your drugs on top approx £1000. My ICSI was a wee bit more.

It all adds up but I think they are worth it and similar price now to RFC for more personal service. However, RFC have v good stats too!

Jillyhen, your doc needs to sign the consent form x


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

hey girls have just been reading the posts on here. Im currently waitng for my next appointment with RVH to get test results and presumably sign forms. 

I have got the info pack form Origin and DH and I are seriously considering  ORIGIN as theres no waiting list and im not terribly happy with RVH as its impossible to get through to them (im sure you all know what im talking about)

DH has had a SA done with RV in May and it came back normal - would we then need to do another one with ORIGIN or could they use these results?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Carly

I think you can request the results from the rfc, we are tempted 2 but cant really afford it at the min :-(


----------



## chick1508 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Carly,

Yes Origin can accept the SA carried out at the Royal as long as you can get a copy of the result.  SA results are usually valid for 1 year.  Hope this helps x


----------



## Hopeful NI (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi girls, 

We had three tx's at Origin and am currently attending RFC for my NHS tx. Origin I found much much better, they do a baseline scan and a scan every other day during stimms along with blood tests. RFC only conducts 2 scans.....


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

I too would double check the prices-£3100 is for treatment only-by the time you add your drugs and bloods at £95 you looking more at £4,500+ depending on what drugs and what treatmeant.
The RFC is cheaper in this respect.


----------

